

Boeing to add cell coverage to planes by 2013 - robmil
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/boeing-adding-cell-phone-compatibility-airliners-2013-023456673.html

======
robmil
Does anyone else think this is, well… a really hideous idea? One of the few
not-terrible things about being in a plane is that it's one of the few places
free from the cacophony of other people's phone calls.

~~~
FredericJ
+1. Doesn't make any sense to me. While internet connections enables people to
work silently in the plane, I think giving people the possibility to get voice
calls is a stupid idea ...

